# Containers



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

I was taken shopping today  but it was my choice we started with breakfast at Ikea, they have some nice vases and cylinders, so I bought two vases, then into town to see if PAH had any good plants at reasonable prices... Nipped next to to B&M bargains and found some nice 20cm round glass goldfish bowls at £2.99 each so I got some of them  then into the photography shop to have a nose around them came across a local charity shop and inside they had a nice selection of cut glass bowls all £1 each so I bought some of them, home via a DIY store and picked up a pot of peace lillies (not sure which type yet) it was in desperate need of water so it was reduced to £1 so I've had a good day except the impulse purchase of 4 stems of Lucky Bamboo, no idea what I'm going to do with it but its about time I had some luck


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

£1.65


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)




----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

£1


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

Guess how much?
Yes £1


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

Loads of containers lol 
Anyone got any cuttings or plants ?


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

Guess how much?
£1 No don't be silly it was half price though £3.50


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

What are you lot using as containers?
Got any favourite shapes?


----------



## Danny (10 Jan 2013)

I'm confused, are you just making nice plant pots or are there plans for fish somewhere lol


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

There's fish in my trigon 350 plus I have a small tank of wild strain guppies, but I was forced to neglect them so virtually all plants died off, I like my plants but not up to the maintenance and re-scape needed so I thought I'd try emmersed method low maintenance


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

Plus there's a 15ft fish house full of stuff just waiting to be cleaned up and switched on or sold off, not making that decision until I have to as I've seen lots of people sell up then a few years later start up again


----------



## dean (23 Jan 2013)

Just done my first journal "coming out the closet" have a look and let's have your thoughts


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Feb 2013)

I brought 4 of those bowls the other day from B&M


----------



## dean (4 Feb 2013)

There cool I'm just looking for plants to put in mine


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Feb 2013)

I'm using 2 for amazon frogbit, 1 for random cuttings and 1 for Hairgrass and hydrocotyle, the first 3 are temporary though.


----------



## dean (9 Feb 2013)

I have one set up for odd bits of plant and have put a couple of female fighter in it


----------



## Palm Tree (9 Feb 2013)

Your keeping fish in these bowls ?


----------

